# Nuka



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

For the people who have supported and helped this precious lil girl in her short life she wanted me to tell you all thank you 

Nuka went peacefully off to sleep cradled in my arms this morning at 10.52am 

My precious lil Angel had a very bad night last night and told me it was time to take her to the people who can help her rid her pain and be peaceful 


I stayed strong for her and held her and kissed her on her head and told her "sweet dreams my lil angel"

She slipped away so quietly and looked so at peace 


sorry i cant really add much more at the moment as i cant see for tears 

RIP my sweet lil angel


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

made me cry, im so so so so so sorry.
nothign else i can say. but im so sorry
*hug*

love

gina and graham
x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww hun I'm so sorry. She was gorgeous. Stay strong, she wouldnt want you upset xx
"Dont be sad because its "over". Be happy it happened" 
Rip Nuka.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

so so sorry for ur loss hun, she has had a lovely time with u tho, just remember all the good times u had with her, i know nothing anyone will say will make things any easier but u know that we will all be thinking of u n sending u loads a hugs 

jen x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> made me cry, im so so so so so sorry.
> nothign else i can say. but im so sorry
> *hug*
> 
> ...


It was her time Gina her eyes told me 

Its the hardest thing i have ever had to do, but it was the right thing 

I couldnt have let her suffer any longer i couldnt have waited until monday, she told me last night cradled in my arms by looking at me with her big brown eyes and letting out a great big strenous sigh


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

Rip Nuka


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> It was her time Gina her eyes told me
> 
> Its the hardest thing i have ever had to do, but it was the right thing
> 
> I couldnt have let her suffer any longer i couldnt have waited until monday, she told me last night cradled in my arms by looking at me with her big brown eyes and letting out a great big strenous sigh





just remember she had an amazing life with you, even if it was short, it woudl of been great!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I would also like to stress so much the importance of researching a breed of dog before buying the cute lil fluffy puppy 

Nuka has lost her life because of this reason someone going out and buying a pup because it was a cute iddle widdle fluffy pup 

Its heart breaking having to pick up peoples mistakes and try to correct them especially when the outcome is having a PUPPY put to sleep 



And thank you jen 

i just feel so numb


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My Golden Retriever had to be put to sleep last Easter and I am still not over it, it was like losing a best friend. 
You have pictures and memories to remind you of her and you will never forget her.
There is nothing anybody can say that will make it better for you, you just have to deal with it the best way you can.
My thoughts are with you


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

RIP beautiful girl

Emma you showed her the very best of human nature after her terrible start in life. And you put her first right till the end.

Huge hugs


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My Golden Retriever had to be put to sleep last Easter and I am still not over it, it was like losing a best friend.
> You have pictures and memories to remind you of her and you will never forget her.
> There is nothing anybody can say that will make it better for you, you just have to deal with it the best way you can.
> My thoughts are with you


I have scars that will be with me for life too which will be fond memories of what she was like when she arrived with me to what she blossomed into and became 

She went from a people hating very fear aggressive, food an water aggressive miss under stood puppy!

To a beautiful, sweet natured, very very loving lil puppy 

Watching the transformation was amazing and something i would do over 20 times or more if needed


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

Run free at the bridge baby girl.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Aww hun I'm so sorry. She was gorgeous. Stay strong, she wouldnt want you upset xx
> "Dont be sad because its "over". Be happy it happened"
> Rip Nuka.


I feel honoured to have had her in my life she was a special gurl 

I also feel so relieved she is no longer in pain and now has the peace she deserves 

Alot of my tears have been of anger for her poor start in life i even questioned myself with the wat if.................i had found the money and bought her off him when she was 9wks old when he advertised her.............would things have been different for her...........could i have saved her properly 



vonnie said:


> RIP beautiful girl
> 
> Emma you showed her the very best of human nature after her terrible start in life. And you put her first right till the end.
> 
> Huge hugs


 
Im just glad she got the chance to be shown love and learn love and she went knowing she was loved


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

oh emma i'm so sorry but at least she is now at peace and free of any pain.
she was so lucky to have had someone like you in her life who loved and cared for her.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lewis is gonna be devestated 

He knew this morning though he could see it too he sat with her head on his lap and gave her a good night kiss and asked her never to forget him before i took him to school


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Lewis is gonna be devestated
> 
> He knew this morning though he could see it too he sat with her head on his lap and gave her a good night kiss and asked her never to forget him before i took him to school


That's heartbreaking.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

R.I.P Nuka 
So sorry Emma hope you feel brighter soon.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

So very sorry to read the sad news.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

RIP Nuka - pain free and free to run as you should

hugs to you EmmaJ


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont know what happened with Nuka, But reading your post i could feel your pain... RIP baby Nuka...

Sending you lots of positive thoughts & love...


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

R.I.P Nuka! Big hugs emma! She had an amazing life with you


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

i just dont have the words...hugs to you emma it was a hard but brave thing to do...you gave her at least some life
r.i.p Nuka


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

RIP Nuka

Emma you did all you could for her including ending her pain, my heart goes out to you and your son, hindsight is a wonderful thing please lets just hope that nuka's suffering wasnt in vain and potential new dog owners learn from this


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

So very sorry Emma ((hugs))

Sweet dreams Nuka, free from pain again now x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh Emma hun ya know from my texts how I feel. You did your utmost best for her nobody could have given her more. The breeder should take some of the blame for this, poor breeding and selling to the first person who offered them money. MY heart goes out to you as it makes it so much worse when its a puppy who should have its whole life in front of it. Remember the good times you had with her the pain never goes but it does get easier to bare with time.
Big Hugs to you
Love Shell xxx


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh Emma I am so very sorry for yours and Lew's loss.

Nothing any of us will say will make this any easier or better but you gave that pup an amazig life. Yes, it was short, much much to short but you really did make up for the crap start she had in life. You stayed strong and fought on her behalf until the very end, I wish there were more people like you in the world hun. I'm so so sorry it had to turn out this way 

What I wouldn't do to be alone in a room with her previous owner and breeder :censor:

R.I.P Nuka, run free at the bridge little girl, no more pain now.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

dont beat urself up about not buying her hun it was probably a mix of bad breeding as well as what that idiot did 2 her, jonny wanted the pup as well when he saw the ad but i wouldnt let him as we had no room for another big dog. at least they didnt get the money 2 just go out and buy another cute little pup 2 destroy.

she would have had the best life with u however short it was n the company play n love from the other dogs.

does make me sick tho that someone else somewhere will be doing the same as that idiot did with her right now, we cant save them all hun but at least ur little girl had a lovely time 2wards the end 

sending u :grouphug:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Rip Nuka.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

edit....i just cant yet


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm so very sorry Emma, please take comfort from the fact you showed her what life should be like and that she enjoyed safety and happiness with you. I'm glad you were strong for Nuka right till the end, I know that's not easy to do xxxx

Jo


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Emma - my thoughts are with you and I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes, because making decisions like this are so very hard and when it comes to special animals like Nuka it must be even harder.

Rest assured Emma, you gave her a lot of love in the time she was with you and she died trusting you, which in itself is wonderful thing, given the way she was when you got her.

Remember the "If it should be" poem, because what you have just done was your final gift to her - freedom from pain and suffering and shows how much you loved her.

RIP Nuka - where you are now there is no pain, just open space to run free!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Ditta struggled to post earlier, im strugglin abit too. totally gutted shes gone and im so sorry to Nuka that we didnt get to say goodbye i do hope she knows we were thinkin of her. totally gutted and cant really say much more 

sleep well babes, love auntie Ditta and Auntie Cat xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Ditta struggled to post earlier, im strugglin abit too. totally gutted shes gone and im so sorry to Nuka that we didnt get to say goodbye i do hope she knows we were thinkin of her. totally gutted and cant really say much more
> 
> sleep well babes, love auntie Ditta and Auntie Cat xxx


 
Ditta & Cat im so sorry i just couldnt wait any longer she told me last night around 3.45am by looking at me with her big brown eyes it was time to go 

I couldnt bare seeing her like that any longer she was in so much pain i just needed her to be free from it 

The tears i have cried/am still crying and will cry are tears of heartbreak for her, anger an joy that she is at peace with herself now 

She knew that you loved her cat an ditta you came an gave her cuddles ditta took her away from her hell hole and brought her to me ditta held a special tourch in that lil gurls heart please dont ever forget that ditta 

when i was talking to her to comfort her i told her mummy loves her angel aunty ditta and cat do too and remember never to forget lew or any of us 

She looked back at me an that look in her eye said everything i do truely believe she will never forget the way we saved her from hell 

Thank you to everyone for all your kind words the truely mean alot to me they do and i know they would to Nuka too she went from hating people to loving people and thriving on attention she truely was a special sweet gurl and definately unforgetable 

I have her collar in my pocket and havent moved any of her stuff yet her food is still in her bowl  i just cant bring myself round to do it yet


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hi Hun hope you are coping with your loss ok. I have found with very sick pets that although euthanasia is heartbreaking you get a sense of relief that they are no longer suffering. Its the huge hole they leave behind thats the worst thing. I hope Lew took it alright


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Hi Hun hope you are coping with your loss ok. I have found with very sick pets that although euthanasia is heartbreaking you get a sense of relief that they are no longer suffering. Its the huge hole they leave behind thats the worst thing. I hope Lew took it alright


 
When he came home from school we had a cuddle an cry he said to me mum she is ok she isnt in pain now i wish she didnt have to go but i know she had to 

I feel a mix of emotions i feel relief for her knowing her pain has ended 

but i feel anger and heart break too 

no matter how prepared you are for it, it really does knock you for 6 

But i promised Nuka when she came i would never leave her and be with her to the end 

I kept my promise as she more than deserved it i built up a huge amount of respect for that lil puppa dog and i always will respect her even in death


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im sure you made as much impact on her as she did on you. At least she left this world the same way she came into it with a mummy who loved her and catered for her very need (Im talking about her doggy mum and you not the breeder or prev owner)
Kids are so resiliant and mature beyond their years. Ive never been one to tell my kids that the pet has gone off to a new home or ran away they need to know the truth to help them make better more caring adults

I know you will feel drained and numb now but it will get easier to bear over time.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hun i hope you are ok and nuka:

your heart was sweet
your looke were love-shattering 
your mummy aunties and freinds were loving you and still do 
my keyboard has caught all my tears 
they will then be sent to you in doggy heavan

i never met you but loved you
i never strocked you but miss you
i never saw you beautiful eyes butadore you

hun i wish i could make it all better shes had the best life that she can have and now has a evan better one out of all the pain and missery that nasty person gave her but is now accelerated by he love and affection you gave her and now you have that lovley remainder in your heart R.I.P nuka love you loads my heart goes out to you and family members freind ect...... X x X x X


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Connor that is lovely


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Im sure you made as much impact on her as she did on you. At least she left this world the same way she came into it with a mummy who loved her and catered for her very need (Im talking about her doggy mum and you not the breeder or prev owner)
> Kids are so resiliant and mature beyond their years. Ive never been one to tell my kids that the pet has gone off to a new home or ran away they need to know the truth to help them make better more caring adults
> 
> I know you will feel drained and numb now but it will get easier to bear over time.


Yeah i know it will its just like arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr at the mo 

my heads up me yer ya know 

yeah i dont with lew either when something dies i dont shelter him from it he has to learn and with learning comes respect which i know my son has for animals


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hun i hope you are ok and nuka:
> 
> your heart was sweet
> your looke were love-shattering
> ...


You set me off again hun 

that was lovely thank you so much :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

sorry hun iv been crying for about ten mins not good when you got a bad cold lol and i couldn't resist she's sooo lovley ..... X x X x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> sorry hun iv been crying for about ten mins not good when you got a bad cold lol and i couldn't resist she's sooo lovley ..... X x X x


 
She was a lovely sweet natured lil gurl who loved lewis my son to bits 

there was i time i didnt think i would ever trust her with anyone an she sooooooooo proved me wrong she was full of lil surprises an always made me smile 

gawd i miss her so much its wierd her not being here


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Hi Hun hope you are coping with your loss ok. I have found with very sick pets that although euthanasia is heartbreaking you get a sense of relief that they are no longer suffering. Its the huge hole they leave behind thats the worst thing. I hope Lew took it alright


You know a lot of people might find this odd, but I have to say that I much prefer euthanasia, unless it is guaranteed that my pet died painlessly in their sleep. I find it oddly comforting to know that I'm there with them and the last thing they see, hear and feel is me holding them and speaking to them as they fall asleep for the last time. I _need_ to know that my pets know that I didn't desert them at the end.

Emma, well done on being truthful with Lew - it's the right thing to do because sadly children have to learn about death, hard though it is, cos it's a hard world we live in!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> You know a lot of people might find this odd, but I have to say that I much prefer euthanasia, unless it is guaranteed that my pet died painlessly in their sleep. I find it oddly comforting to know that I'm there with them and the last thing they see, hear and feel is me holding them and speaking to them as they fall asleep for the last time. I _need_ to know that my pets know that I didn't desert them at the end.
> 
> Emma, well done on being truthful with Lew - it's the right thing to do because sadly children have to learn about death, hard though it is, cos it's a hard world we live in!


 
I totally agree with you on both your points hun 

its so much nicer being there and holding them speaking to them stroking them as the pass off gently into a forever sleep 

And yes this world gets crueler by the min even my 8 yr old son said to me mum how can someone be so horrid to an animal why cant england be like the USA where they put people in jail for hurting animals 

you know he makes more sense than most adults does my 8 yr old


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i know when my dog was PTS (at 6 due to bone and lung cancer) a few months later we rescued one and she's so like my other doggie jody i and my mum call kia my rescue jodie  

realy feal for you hun and feorag i know what you meen its nice to know they are sent to heavan easily..... X x X x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I totally agree with you on both your points hun
> 
> its so much nicer being there and holding them speaking to them stroking them as the pass off gently into a forever sleep
> 
> ...


i second that and yeah its soo better to have a love for animals at a young age as when their older they will probs take it a little better hows he fealing and are the other pets missing her?..... X x X


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i know when my dog was PTS (at 6 due to bone and lung cancer) a few months later we rescued one and she's so like my other doggie jody i and my mum call kia my rescue jodie
> 
> realy feal for you hun and foreog i know what you meen its nice to know they are sent to heavan easily..... X x X x


 
Hun im a firm believer in kama..............so its not me you need to feel for its the pathetic excuse of a errrrrrrrr i dont know what to name him im that grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr that you need to feel for cos OMG i hope his dose of kama is gonna hurt just like Nuka did


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i second that and yeah its soo better to have a love for animals at a young age as when their older they will probs take it a little better hows he fealing and are the other pets missing her?..... X x X


 
Yeah they have all looked for her  

havoc especially my skunk dog lol 

he was her best bud an protector he knew she wasnt right he sensed it i think 

last night when she was laid on the couch qannik was next to her an kept on twitchin an knocking her which made her cry havoc got inbetween them and laid by nukas tail so that it was him that qanniks twitches got an not nuka 

i have a couple of pics on my phone too as proof that i took last night


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Hun im a firm believer in kama..............so its not me you need to feel for its the pathetic excuse of a errrrrrrrr i dont know what to name him im that grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr that you need to feel for cos OMG i hope his dose of kama is gonna hurt just like Nuka did


 
hun me too i am also a firm believer and hope they get extra karma stupid idiot she shoudnt have had to hurt for his stupid mistake have you contacted him and told him?.... X x X


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh Emma <<BIG HUG>> I'm so so very sorry it's ended like this.... like everyone else has said you did wonders for that little doggy..... and she got stronger and she learned to be a puppy and she looked at you and respected you and loved you right back - you know that - we all know that.....

I'm in tears now too - I've just also read all the other threads about her including the huge 35 page one.... what a story this little doggy has to tell the others she's meeting over the bridge..... your head will be too big to lay down and sleep later!!!! 

My six are scattered around the lounge with me at the moment, on the floor as well as on the chairs and sofa, and the littlest is on the back of the chair behind my neck as I'm typing... they're all 'rescues' in one way or another too.... I just want to hug them all right now.......

RIP Nuka..... :grouphug:


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Nuka hun, you did the right thing. Rest in peace little girl!x x x x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hun thats sooo sad and all the skunky's are lovley but so are all your dogs and they all get on soo well i wish something could just make this stupid mmmm thingie better....... X x X


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hun me too i am also a firm believer and hope they get extra karma stupid idiot she shoudnt have had to hurt for his stupid mistake have you contacted him and told him?.... X x X


yeps i sent him a text when i was told she needed to be pts no reply...........

i then sent one saying she had been put to rest an is no longer in pain 

no reply either 



lola said:


> Oh Emma <<BIG HUG>> I'm so so very sorry it's ended like this.... like everyone else has said you did wonders for that little doggy..... and she got stronger and she learned to be a puppy and she looked at you and respected you and loved you right back - you know that - we all know that.....
> 
> I'm in tears now too - I've just also read all the other threads about her including the huge 35 page one.... what a story this little doggy has to tell the others she's meeting over the bridge..... your head will be too big to lay down and sleep later!!!!
> 
> ...


thank you so much hun 

yeps all my others have had lots of hugs today


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeps i sent him a text when i was told she needed to be pts no reply...........
> 
> i then sent one saying she had been put to rest an is no longer in pain
> 
> no reply either


omg shame on him i think some people dont realize how much it should be appreciated to have that privalige iv never heard from the people that took my dogs pups not evan a text/pic.... X x X


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*big hugs*

N&R

((such a shame it was more measured in weeks than years...))

*If it should be.... 

*If it should be that I grow frail and weak,
and pain should keep me from my sleep,
then you must do what must be done,
for we know this last battle can't be won.

You will be sad, I understand,
but don't let grief then stay your hand,
for this day, more than the rest,
your love and friendship must stand the test.

We've had so many happy years,
what is to come can hold no fears.
Would you want me to suffer? So,
when the time comes, please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend,
only stay with me until the end,
and hold me firm and speak to me,
until my eyes no longer see.

It is a kindness that you do to me,
although my tail it's last has waved,
from pain and suffering I have been saved.

Do not grieve, it should be you,
who must decide this thing to do.
We've been so close, we two these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

Author unknown


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ruthy said:


> So sorry to hear about Nuka hun, you did the right thing. Rest in peace little girl!x x x x





Nerys said:


> *big hugs*
> 
> N&R
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Nerys hun 

lewis did say to me it felt like she had been with us for years i do agree too it didnt seem like a meer 4/5 months and they were a fantastic few months too she brought us both joy an gave joy to those she met too


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> omg shame on him i think some people dont realize how much it should be appreciated to have that privalige iv never heard from the people that took my dogs pups not evan a text/pic.... X x X


I keep intouch constantly with Nanook and qanniks breeder she has become one of my best buds she even comes to visit them all too sometimes


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Emma im so sorry hun :sad:

you did the right thing.
theres nothing i or anyone can say to stop it hurting but know that the pup is no longer suffering.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> For the people who have supported and helped this precious lil girl in her short life she wanted me to tell you all thank you
> 
> Nuka went peacefully off to sleep cradled in my arms this morning at 10.52am
> 
> ...


 I know you did the right thing for her. You put her first, and that's the mark of a true animal lover. I am very proud to be called your friend.
You stopped her hurting and you stayed strong for her to the very end.That takes guts and some serious self control. Ya did good girl :notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> Emma im so sorry hun :sad:
> 
> you did the right thing.
> theres nothing i or anyone can say to stop it hurting but know that the pup is no longer suffering.


Thats my comfort knowing she isnt in pain anymore 

i know the pain she was in i have had a sleepless week with her trying to ease the pain she was in thats why i had to make the decision to let her go i couldnt bare to see her in pain any longer 

thank you jen hun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I know you did the right thing for her. You put her first, and that's the mark of a true animal lover. I am very proud to be called your friend.
> You stopped her hurting and you stayed strong for her to the very end.That takes guts and some serious self control. Ya did good girl :notworthy:


 
Thank you Pam 

i have had some lessons from someone im proud to call a friend to Pam 

thank you, you have helped me through out having Nuka in all aspects of her care 

you truely are a jem and a precious one at that


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

*A Better Place*

She’s in a better place right now
Than she’s ever been before;
All pain is gone; she’s now at rest;
Nothing troubles her anymore.

It’s we who feel the burden of
Our sadness and our grief;.
We have to cry, to mourn our loss,
Before we get relief.

We know we’ll reconnect with her
At the end of each life’s road;
We’ll see her cherished face again
When we release our earthly load.


_By Joanna Fuchs_ 
*RIP Nuka i never knew u girl but we all loved you in some wierd way. We all felt for u when u came to live with Em and my God what a life u had with her. Rest at the bridge my sweet and one day you and ur mum will be reunited. In your short life u opened up a lot of peoples hearts and minds to the world behind closed doors and the cruelty endured. At least u can sleep now baby knowing that u were and always will be loved as that sweet little puppy that taught so much in a short amount of time.*​


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> *A Better Place*
> 
> She’s in a better place right now
> Than she’s ever been before;
> ...


 
Selina you made my eyes leak again the poem and what you wrote was beautiful and so right she left her paw print on alot of peoples hearts


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Selina you made my eyes leak again the poem and what you wrote was beautiful and so right she left her paw print on alot of peoples hearts


I have NEVER cried at a thread on this forum but this really touched me. I suppose this girl touched everyones hearts even those that weren't lucky enough to meet her. I am so sorry for your loss Em and i am truely glad that at the end of it all she found what she had been searching for and that was a family.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I have NEVER cried at a thread on this forum but this really touched me. I suppose this girl touched everyones hearts even those that weren't lucky enough to meet her. I am so sorry for your loss Em and i am truely glad that at the end of it all she found what she had been searching for and that was a family.


 
This family adored her an she has left a hole they have all looked her even the skunks especially havoc 

alaska misses her too as they shared the kitchen when i had to pop out alaska lays with her nose against nukas empty bed 

I miss her so much i miss the standing there waggin her tail an wooin at me then charging at me to say hello when i walk in the door


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

im now crying again hun every time i look at those B-E-Autiful pics of her.... X x X


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im now crying again hun every time i look at those B-E-Autiful pics of her.... X x X


i have cried that much i dont have a voice i sound like a bloke


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

awww hun i relay feal for you.... X x X


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> awww hun i relay feal for you.... X x X


 
Im just glad she isnt in pain now hun 

i feel and i know i did the right thing for her everyone at the vets this morn said to me you have made the right decision even a couple that came in with a cat said i had too they saw her an so saw the pain that i saw in her too


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well i certanly am glad she is in her better place and is now safe from that stupid idiot i feal like smashing his lights in ignorant git anyway at leats you got your piccy's and memorys but im sure lots will miss her..... X x X


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well i certanly am glad she is in her better place and is now safe from that stupid idiot i feal like smashing his lights in ignorant git anyway at leats you got your piccy's and memorys but im sure lots will miss her..... X x X


 
Oh she will be an anyone that met her will tell you she wouldnt be ignored she loved to be loved an pampered and i loved seeing her enjoying it too 

i do think she came to me for the purpose of finding love and knowing love before she had to leave the world being loved


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

aww im so sorry to hear about the loss of your doggy. RIP little one.

Our doggy died before Christmas, and im still devistated, I miss her so much, You just know when they are ready to go, I was lucky in the fact that I could be with Holly when she passed.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well im glad that she had the good fuss and attention she deserved and im glad she whent down being loved and better loved in her mummy's arms.... X x X


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I am, so sorry


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Emma I am so so sorry. I didn't even know anything was wrong. You gave Nuka a quality of life and happiness she had never had before. You should be really proud for the difference you made in her life and for doing what needed to be done, when it needed to be done, no matter how hard it was for you.


RIP Nuka. You touched a lot of hearts wee girlie.


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Im crying my eyes out..even had to get the loo roll out:blush: 
Im so sorry for your loss i really am i couldnt even imagne my life without wolf or beau.

im sobbin up again...i am USLESS when it comes to things like this.. I just cry and cry =[
I hope your ok. Im sure that absolutley stunning dog will be dearly missed!


----------

